# Seven Year Anniversary



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 11, 2008)

You know what I am talking about.  Discuss where you were, how you found out, what you were feeling, and the main worry you had at the time of the attack on this date.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 11, 2008)

I was in school, I was only in 2nd grade I think. I didn't know it happened until my friend told me the day after. I was like, "No way!" My little brother's preschool let out early that day, though.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 11, 2008)

I was in my sixth grade english class, I cried my eyes out, I was so shaken by the images that I saw that crying was inevitable.  People said that the WTC was bombed, I thought, "Again?"  Little did I expect airplanes to crash into the building.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 11, 2008)

I was about seven and because of the time difference I was already at home, playing with some legos. My babysitter was watching television when suddenly all the channels started showing the attack as it was happening. I didn't really understand at the time but it did shock me a little, especially since so many people died. I'm sure some of you may have lost friends or family.

What maddens me is that this was mostly avoidable, that Bush sent Bin Laden's family (who was living in America at that time) back to the middle east by plane even though air traffic was blocked everywhere else, and the retarded war which has been going on for years. Especially with the language Bush used during his speeches, calling it a holy war and such, he played right into Osama's hands.
Ugh.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 11, 2008)

I was drooling on the car seat, bored to death and listening to S&M while my grandparents were shopping for mundane stuff.

When I heard of it I was just "meh" and went back to playing Warcraft. My main worry was World War III, since I already knew by then that muslim countries stood together and they could target the UN if Bush were to counterattack. Fortunately I fail at predicting stuff.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 11, 2008)

I was about eight or so and woke up early to watch morning cartoons. I wanted to know why the stupid news was on when cartoons should be.

Of course I didn't understand the gravity of the situation. :/


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 11, 2008)

I was home with a bad cold...just as my mom eturned from dropping my sister off at school, my dad called my mom and told her "Turn on the TV!" Turn on the TV!" So we did and watched, stunned, as the carnage unfolded.

I wanted to know just who could've done this, and the TV wasn't helping by repeating what was already known. When the first tower went down, I hurried to my room, tuned my radio to the public radio station, and left it there; relaying what updates I could to my dad over e-mail, since he had no radio or TV at work.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 11, 2008)

I have no idea. It was seven years ago, can we move on?


----------



## Jetx (Sep 11, 2008)

As tragic as it is, I think it's time most of America moved on. Really, most people weren't directly effected, anyway... :/


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 11, 2008)

True, but I'd just like a survey of the emotions and experiences that people had during the ordeal.  I may be opening wounds, but it's like Kennedy's assassination for us.


----------



## Minish (Sep 11, 2008)

I had no idea what you were talking about for a moment. xD 'Seventh year anniversary for what?'

Nobody even mentioned it at school today, although '9/11' has been said so much I just remember the name.

Uh... I have absolutely no idea. I probably didn't even know about it.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 11, 2008)

I feel bad because it took me 10 minuted to work out what you were talking about. :(

I woke up in the morning, it was on the news. I went to school and everyone was all 'OMG WORLD WAR III!" and trying to find various middle eastern countries on the globe. We were all 9 at the time so...


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 11, 2008)

What happened on November ninth? I got a handjob, it was a good day, what're you all cryin' about?

|D 

Uh, I was like... nine and I didn't really care at the time. I wasn't some crazy freak who actually watched the news :[ I pretty much don't remember it.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 11, 2008)

I was in fourth grade, not paying attention in class. I was reading a book under my desk and had no idea why people started being sent home. I just went with it. My parents told me at home though.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 11, 2008)

It took me a moment to realize what was special about today, too. 

I remember chatting loudly with my friends on the school bus (I'd just started secondary school) and then the driver yelling at us to quiet down because "hundreds of people died today! D<" and I watched the news with my parents when I got home. 

I'd never even heard of the Twin Towers before, but my mum was pretty upset because her mum lived in Manhatten for most of her life and things.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 11, 2008)

I was asleep

and didn't really care too much




still don't


mostly I thought it was cool that my generation finally got something interesting going on


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 11, 2008)

> I have no idea. It was seven years ago, can we move on?


This. We had the 7/7 bombings *three* years ago and aside from ridiculous anti-terror legislation and lots of hype in the papers, no-one really cares any more. Still, I suppose that the death toll from 7/7 is quite incomparable to that of 11/9 (srsly guys your dating system makes no sense).

Where was I seven years ago? I had just come home and I was watching Cardcaptors (I WAS only eight at the time!). When they interrupted it for some silly news about weird foreigners, prepubescent GQ was quite indignant about the whole affair and cursed the name of the broadcasters for eternity (ITV or BBC? I can't remember any more which one got Cardcaptors).

Seven years later, my attitude is still largely unconcerned. Of course it's a tragedy that 3,000 people had to die - hell, is there ever a situation where it isn't? - but in the end it's still just another bunch of deaths in a foreign land. To my mind, it's no different to Sudan or Iraq or whatever.


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 11, 2008)

er guys

it was seven years ago, get over it

everyone's been attacked by terrorists since then, don't cry.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 11, 2008)

I was in Preschool back then. :/

I had absolutely no idea what happened until grade 2. But we do need to move on.

Oh, and



goldenquagsire said:


> (srsly guys your dating system makes no sense).


Your's makes no sense. :[


----------



## spaekle (Sep 11, 2008)

Uh, yeah. We do need to get over it. But in a few years time it's just going to be another Pearl Harbor Day anyway. Half the people you ask over here don't even know when Pearl Harbor Day is. :\

I was in fourth grade. I'd suspected something was up because parents kept coming and calling their kids out of school. (Like they'd even target anything in freaking _West Virginia_). Then at some point we turned on the television and saw the news. I was like "Oh, that sucks I guess" and went back to doing my work.


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, it was sad, but there are worse things. It's already been said, so I agree with the "move on" thing.

Anyway, I was in first grade and didn't care much less than I do now. I wasn't affected at all by it, nor did I know anyone who was. I know that I was really bored of it being on the news all the time and that when others said that we'd be attacked, I'd get scared.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 11, 2008)

I was 6 I believe, and it was in kindergarden.

Anyway, my dad had come to pick me up and was explaining it, but I had no idea what he really meant until a few years later.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 11, 2008)

All I actually remember is my older sister's friend being devastated because this happened on his birthday.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmm... I was five.
I was there in kindergarden, and what sucks is that...well Jersey's right g-darn _next_ to New York, so we thought that my oldest cousin, who worked a few buildings away, was dead. She wasn't or anything, but everyone was worked up and sobbing, and I didn't get it, so I started too, when I got picked up.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 11, 2008)

In class, falling asleep.  Then later I was confused and didn't care.

Still don't really care.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Sep 11, 2008)

I was at school. Saw it, thought "oh crap" and went on with the day. Unfortunately others did not.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 11, 2008)

I was 10. In school, teacher got a message about the attack, and we were all in a state of shock and confusion as to what had happened. Got home, turned on the TV, expecting Pokemon. Well, it was footage of the attacks. Flipped that off and went off to do something else.

I can safely say it took maybe 5 years to figure out the magnitude of what happened today 7 years ago. 

I think we've gotten over it as a nation, but that doesn't mean it's a bad thing to show respect for the victims.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 11, 2008)

link008 said:


> I think we've gotten over it as a nation, but that doesn't mean it's a bad thing to show respect for the victims.
> 
> Rest in peace.


I must have been thinking this when I made this thread.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 11, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> I have no idea. It was seven years ago, can we move on?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 11, 2008)

Let me see if I can recall... Ah yes. I was on my way back from the nurse's office at school due to allergies back in fourth grade. I was still new to the school, having only moved to that town (still live there btw) 11 days before and only been put into the school the day after that, so I was wandering the building trying to find my class again. Then I heard the intercom call out "Zora *last name here*, your mother is here to pick you up." So I turned around and walked back to the office.

Sure enough, there was Mom. We left the school, and the whole time I was asking what was wrong. She wouldn't tell me, then when I got home there was Grandma watching the TV. I saw the wreckage and asked what was going on, and she was like "..." and then I asked Mom and she was like "..." Then Dad came home early (I think; this might've been when he was actually supposed to get home and he didn't get off  work early), and I asked him what was going on and he actually told me what happened, and I was all like "..."

Then I realized I didn't give a damn and I went to my room and took a nap.

Seriously people. Get over it.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 11, 2008)

Renteura said:


> Your's makes no sense. :[


No, seriously. The Chinese system makes sense, going year/month/day, and the European system also makes sense, going day/month/year, but month/day/year? That's just messed up. 
I love you guys, but it's nuts.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 11, 2008)

Not really. It's how you'd say it, isn't it? You'd say "It's June 5th", not "It's 5th June."


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 11, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> Then I realized I didn't give a damn and I went to my room and took a nap.


who cares about the biggest plane tragedy, brb sleep

No but it's true that what you guys should concentrate on doing is leaving Iraq because there's a 9/11 every couple of months there now.
I don't think you should 'get over' a tragedy but it is true that America focuses way too much on it. Especially since it's something that could have been avoided. Or at least the number of victims could have been reduced drastically.

also the american date system sucks



> Not really. It's how you'd say it, isn't it? You'd say "It's June 5th", not "It's 5th June."


Actually we do say '5th of June' where I come from. Don't know about actual Britain but we've been taught to say it like tha in my English class.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 11, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> Not really. It's how you'd say it, isn't it? You'd say "It's June 5th", not "It's 5th June."


"It's _the_ fifth of June," actually.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 11, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> Not really. It's how you'd say it, isn't it? You'd say "It's June 5th", not "It's 5th June."


June 5th is natural for me too.

I think it's a dialectical difference.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd say my birthday is on the 30th of October, or that Christmas is on the 25th of December. *shrug* Makes more sense to me.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 11, 2008)

Ah, guess it is a regional thing then. "December 25th" comes much more naturally to me.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 11, 2008)

No, it's both. Think about it this way: it's the fifth OF september. Another way to say [something] of [something] is by reversing the two things and getting rid of the "of." (example: claw of a lion; lion claw) That makes September 11th, 9/11. [/offtopic]

I was in 1st grade, being a 1st grader, completely oblivious to the world. The only time I really realized what happened was when I saw jiggly footage of it on the news.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 11, 2008)

Just to add, I think we're inclined to not care simply because we're young, I mean, it happened when we really didn't feel any need to care. That said, age might also be why some keep saying that this nation needs to get over it.


----------



## o_O (Sep 11, 2008)

I was in kindergarten, and I basically just heard, "Lots of people died today. And a few buildings fell and got destroyed." I didn't really know the exact details until 2nd grade, when for the Reflections contest (The subject was courage), and my dad suggested doing 9/11, so I searched up on it and stuff. 
Very sad though, that 9/11 basically accounts for around what seemed like 75% of Rudy Giuliani's vocabulary. I was amazed by the number of hoaxes revolved around 9/11, but this was truly a very sad event to happen.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Sep 11, 2008)

In third grade. When I heard about it, I laughed. And to this day I still don't care. America needs to get over it. The past is the past.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Sep 12, 2008)

We watched a video about it in high school 101 today. It was pretty awful the way people were jumping out of the windows :(



> I think we've gotten over it as a nation, but that doesn't mean it's a bad thing to show respect for the victims.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 12, 2008)

Kahlen said:


> We watched a video about it in high school 101 today. It was pretty awful the way people were jumping out of the windows :(


I saw that on National Geographic. v_v


----------



## shiny jiggly (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, I saw a video about it today in World History class.

When it happened, I was in 2nd grade and... I kind of forgot the rest because nobody that I knew or that I was related to was anywhere near it. I also recall blaming it on a book about volcanos. My dad didn't pay attention because he doesn't watch the news (he says it just makes people sad or something) Other than that, I never really payed attention to it until today when I saw that video.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 12, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> who cares about the biggest plane tragedy, brb sleep


x3 Sig'd.

But seriously, I guess I really couldn't bring myself to feel any emotion for a bunch of people I didn't know.

But at school today no one seemed to remember except for the thing on the announcements this morning. Which was cool by me, I'm already pissed about my stitches and not being able to bend my knee till they come out, so the last thing I need is a bunch of depressed people around me over something that happened SEVEN FUCKING YEARS AGO.


----------

